# Any ideas?



## Bugman610 (Aug 6, 2014)

A landowner sent this picture today. He asked if I wanted the bees, he wants the comb. Assuming the bees are still alive, how would you veterans of beekeeping do this? 
Thanks


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

First off, why does he want the comb? Honey, wax? If so perform a cut out (I have some vids on the link below or on youtube) and band their comb with the bees. If he wants honey, get him some. If he wants the wax, get him some from someplace else. Those bees need all the stores they can get.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

TIMBERRRR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bugman610 (Aug 6, 2014)

Mr.Beeman said:


> First off, why does he want the comb? Honey, wax? If so perform a cut out (I have some vids on the link below or on youtube) and band their comb with the bees. If he wants honey, get him some. If he wants the wax, get him some from someplace else. Those bees need all the stores they can get.


I'll ask him, may want to try to keep it.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks like quite a cluster of bees on the bottom of the comb, so they may still be alive.
Like Mr.Beeman said, those bees will need their comb and any stores they have. Use rubber bands and put the comb into frames and put into a hive then feed, feed, feed. There's no guarantee they will survive, but if you separate them from their comb and put them on foundation, you're almost 100% guaranteed they won't survive.
You could also try building a box around the comb (after removing the hive by cutting limbs/trunk) and just house them till Spring, while feeding them to help them survive. You could then cut the comb, put in frames, and transfer to a hive.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Use a tree pruning or hydro lift or climb. Some may say cut down the tree.


----------



## wirenut501 (Apr 29, 2013)

Bugman
I have done two hives like this one in 2014 and one this year.What I have done is attach two deep brood boxes together and suspend the bees and comb,because the wax comb will 
crumble if it gets real cold setting on its own weight.I cut the limb the hive is built on a little long on each side of the hive and tie bailing wire around each limb,then i take two 
, wood screws and screw one one each side of the brood box inside and suspend the hive on these.Both have been successful.By the way you will need the comb!


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Bugman610 said:


> I'll ask him, may want to try to keep it.


Indeed why? Practically useless without the bees, or vice versa.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

I got a nickel that says he wants the comb because "it looks neat".


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

My nickel is with South Texas' opinion, you might explain the wax will get brittle in a very short time - it's not like a hornet's nest.


----------



## jredburn (Feb 25, 2012)

Wirenut's method works. 
Getting the hive down to the ground is the problem. If you just cut the hive off and let it fall, all the bees will fly off by the time it falls 4 feet. I spray the nest with sugar water to keep the bees from flying and then cut enough branches off to be able to wrap an insect netting around the nest. Then I can cut nest lose and lower it to the ground. Some of them are pretty heavy so I tie a rope to the limb and use that to lower the nest rather than try to carry it down a ladder.


----------

